# Migrating to Lightroom Cc



## rweather (Oct 21, 2017)

If there are no serious problem with Lightroom CC, I will want to migrate my photos to online storage but backing it up on my hard drive. However my present subscription gives me only 20 GB of online space. My photo collection is 140 GB on Lightroom Classic. I want to preserve the edits I made in Lightroom. So how do I migrate over? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2017)

My first recommendation is to update to Lightroom Classic.  It is the successor to LTCC2015.12.  What is being called Lightroom CC is in reality a limited function and limited feature version of Lightroom Mobile that works with Laptops and Desktops. While you can certainly install both apps, they do not communicate or share data.  With Lightroom CC, you can migrate your current Lightroom catalog to the web and you can  import new images. However, a lot of functions and features that you need to manage your workflow are missing from they V1.0 release.  
If you want to update your plan from 20 GB to 2TB, you can do that and then you can have all of your images in Lightroom Mobile.  But for the near term at least, you will want to rely upon Lightroom Classic for most of your workload.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

clee01l said:


> While you can certainly install both apps, they do not communicate or share data.



A small correction/clarification: LR Classic and the new LRCC do communicate and they do share data, just not all data. Most edit changes, and changes to a limited set of metadata do sync.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 21, 2017)

rweather said:


> If there are no serious problem with Lightroom CC, I will want to migrate my photos to online storage but backing it up on my hard drive.



I would follow Cletus's advice.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 21, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I would follow Cletus's advice.


Good insofar as it goes, but if I download edited files from the cloud, can I easily associate them with the RAW files I back up locally?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> A small correction/clarification: LR Classic and the new LRCC do communicate and they do share data, just not all data. Most edit changes, and changes to a limited set of metadata do sync.


Yes, I have found this out since I posted.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2017)

clee01l said:


> you will want to rely upon Lightroom Classic for most of your workload.



I'd have to downgrade _WILL want to_ to _PROBABLY want to_, simply because we don't know the rweather's workflow looks like. LRCC might already have all the features he needs. So I'd add an extra suggestion of checking that the feature comparison before migrating. Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic – Which Do I Need?  I can do 90% of my workflow in CC right now.  I'll follow up with some blog posts on "foot in both camps" workflows over the next few weeks.


----------

